# 2020 Indoor Cages... add your photo!



## Blue eyes (Jan 3, 2020)

Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.

Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it! (there is a separate thread for outdoor cages here: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/outdoor-cages-post-your-photo.96732/ )


_As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible._ ​
*We want this thread to be full of photos! *

*  So let's see your cages!!!!  *​


*A WORD ABOUT CAGE SIZES*

"Proper" or "recommended" cage size can be a touchy topic. However I believe all can agree that bigger is always better.

There are varying recommendations by different groups so I will include a few here to give a general feel for some of those recommendations. The sources will be included as well. Generally, these are for indoor house rabbits. The information is included in the spirit of providing the best we can for our bunny companions.


_A rabbit needs at least *four hours* per day of running time inside the house or in a fenced yard, supervised by a human to prevent attack by predators. Our house rabbits are often never caged, but* if *you find it necessary to keep your rabbit confined while you are away, then be sure the cage is *at least 3' x 4' on the floor* dimensions, and at least 2' high, so the rabbit can comfortably stand on her haunches to look around. Large breeds (more than 6 lbs.) need an even larger hutch to be comfortable and healthy._
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/indoorbun.html (by Dana M. Krempels, Ph.D.)


_Bigger is better! A rabbit's home should be at least 4-6 times the size of your bunny when he's entirely stretched out - more if he is confined for a large amount of the day. Enclosure sizes also should be decided in conjunction with the amount of exercise time and space the rabbit has. One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space *combined with at least 24 square feet of exercise spac*e, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day._
http://rabbit.org/faq-housing/ (House Rabbit Society)


_Our recommendations are based on research, where it exists. One thing that all welfare organisations agree on is that A Hutch Is Not Enough. We recommend a minimum area of 10ft x 6ft x 3ft high (3m x 2m x 1m) for a pair of average sized rabbits, regardless if they live indoors or outside._
https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-housing/ (Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund)


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 3, 2020)

I know this is indoor, but I wanted to share my sort of indoor setup (it is in a shed). I hope this is okay? It doesn't have any toys or food in it because I had just cleaned.


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 5, 2020)

Chowder has a bedroom. Instead of caging him I just blocked off outlets. And books. He loves to "read". Its still a bit of a work in progress. Needs new flooring and a better curtain. I use it as a second tv room so I dont have to watch sports.


----------



## vicki taylor (Jan 6, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.
> 
> Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it! (there is a separate thread for outdoor cages here: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/outdoor-cages-post-your-photo.96732/ )
> 
> ...


----------



## Magebeam (Jan 6, 2020)

This is Lacey. I got her in August when I was trying to save a wild rabbit rescue. Unfortunately, the baby passed which was terrible but Lacey is a sweety. At first, we would put a smaller cage on our bed and let her run and play on there but after a couple of months she learned how to get off of the bed (and she hates getting picked up) so I made her a bunny condo out of a NIC cube set I bought off Amazon. It has stick-on vinyl tiles on the bottom and stick-on carpet tiles on the upper levels. I used a staple gun with the carpet squares to attach to the underside.


----------



## Brie Prsnk (Jan 11, 2020)

Biscuit is free roamed inside and outside. This is his inside “home base”. This area is temporary and will be changed soon. He spends mainly mornings and nights inside that’s why he has a smaller litter box. He also doesn’t chew wood or wires and I’m hoping it stays that way. I still keep wires out of his reach to be safe.


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Jan 13, 2020)

Does anyone bunny use store bought house? I got a hay one and he will not go in it(unless I put a treat init, but he just pulls the treat out) I also had a hot kind of like Biscuit has in the picture but gave up and let the cats have it. No a cardboard box with a door cut in he loves. It's just not as pretty.


----------



## Flopsygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Does anyone bunny use store bought house? I got a hay one and he will not go in it(unless I put a treat init, but he just pulls the treat out) I also had a hot kind of like Biscuit has in the picture but gave up and let the cats have it. No a cardboard box with a door cut in he loves. It's just not as pretty.


Maybe you could just add some pretty fabric around the cardboard box! I’m pretty crafty so that’s what I would do


----------



## Flopsygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

This is Baileys new condo we built today. It’s 3 stories but he hasn’t worked out how to get to the other levels yet. We will have to entice him with food I think


----------



## wildflower3 (Jan 24, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Does anyone bunny use store bought house? I got a hay one and he will not go in it(unless I put a treat init, but he just pulls the treat out) I also had a hot kind of like Biscuit has in the picture but gave up and let the cats have it. No a cardboard box with a door cut in he loves. It's just not as pretty.



My rabbit is similar - she really doesn't care about store-bought houses, especially soft ones or cat beds.
Cardboard boxes are her favorite! She likes to remodel them and make the doors bigger, then create new doors...

Kenna is indoor free roam currently in my loft but I'll be moving in with my boyfriend in a couple months and we're trying to figure out what her setup will be - he has more cords that are harder to replace (like to surround sound speakers)

She has 2 main areas fairly close to each other - one is half of her old cage with the wire top removed as it's too hard for her to jump into it anymore (arthritis) and the other is next to my dresser. Both have pee pads as she does have accidents right next to her litterbox, as well as have food, water, hay, and blankies.

We started briefly with a smaller cage back when I was new to having an indoor bun, and since then we've done a pen, a 2-3 level condo, a large 2'x4' cage with the door usually open, and now she's been 100% free roam for a couple years. She just chills out and lays around when she's not eating or investigating!


----------



## Bribunny77 (Jan 24, 2020)

My buns are in the process of being bonded. 
Kookie is freeroam in my room since I have had him much longer and he is litter trained. Bandit stays in a large pen with a tarp since he is working on litter training. I am planning on freeroaming them both if the bonding works out.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 24, 2020)

My bunnies live in these 20 sq ft cages, with free time in the grass and partial free roam inside too! One of the photos with the line up of cages is at a local breeder called Blue Clover Rabbitry where I got the idea to build these cages...
Hope these pictures help!!!


----------



## nat1234 (Jan 24, 2020)

2x4 xpen from chewy 
tile is underneath the blanket to protect the carpet purchased from lowe's 
fleece i typically get from walmart 
the wooden platform is from bunnies that lunch 
and finally the litter box is also from walmart


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 24, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> 2x4 xpen from chewy
> tile is underneath the blanket to protect the carpet purchased from lowe's
> fleece i typically get from walmart
> the wooden platform is from bunnies that lunch
> and finally the litter box is also from walmart


Adorable rabbit!


----------



## vicki taylor (Feb 1, 2020)

Xpen-80x80 panels . Lino underneath to protect oak floor and mats to give bunnies grip out of litter tray. They now free roam this room 24/7 although we’ve yet to bunny proof the rest of the house.


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi! This is my rabbit’s set up! By the way I’m sorry about the lighting.. So this cage is made with galvanized sheet metal molded the the correct size for the base of this cage. On top of that there is a layer of soft towels, and on top of that I put a waterproof table cloth (That my bunnies don’t eat.) The cage in total has eight square feet of floor space. It is currently split in halve as you can see in the photos because I am going to fix my male very soon.


----------



## Possy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello. We are picking up our mini lop tomorrow. We have been busy getting his indoor house ready.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 7, 2020)

Possy said:


> View attachment 45008
> Hello. We are picking up our mini lop tomorrow. We have been busy getting his indoor house ready.



Lovely set up, @Possy . Just a note of caution: those connectors are prone to pop-off, especially with an active rabbit. It's a good idea to reinforce all connections with zip-ties (or in place of the connectors). The added benefit of using zip-ties is that they make a handy door swing as well. (I think I saw a zip tie or two on your cage, but couldn't tell if there are more.)

I'll attach a photo of an old cage of ours that shows the door open to show how the zip ties make a good hinge. A carbiner clip can be used to hold it shut. It's recommended to have a door on a cage so bunny can hop out for exercise without having to be physically lifted out.

You may also want to consider putting a sheet of rolled linoleum on the wood so it can be wiped easily (if you hadn't already planned that). There is lino on the bottom of the cage in my photo. I don't have your well-made wood floor, but you can see how the lino would be a good way to protect your wood. The ramp is optional as rabbits can easily hop up to the upper level.


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Feb 7, 2020)

And snip off the excess zip tie. Those silly bunnies like to chew. (I know this seems like a "well duh" thing but my son is the one who suggested it to me as I did not think of it!)


----------



## Jasminebunny (Feb 8, 2020)

Possy said:


> View attachment 45008
> Hello. We are picking up our mini lop tomorrow. We have been busy getting his indoor house ready.


I love it ! Would you mind if i re-created a bunny house like that ?


----------



## Sha143 (Feb 8, 2020)

My husband builds awsome outdoor pens. I really have gotten some great ideas from the group, for indoor pens. Thanks


----------



## Miffythebun (Feb 8, 2020)

This is my little guy, Wookiee’s cage! It’s build using wire that we cut into large strips and zip wired together under our double bed. He would spend all his time under here when we had a shop bought cage for him (that was always open) so we decided to give him more room and make it safer for him his doors almost always open for him to free range the flat but now he has a safe place for him to be in when we’re not in during the day (we’re renting and he damages the walls if we’re not there to stop him)! He loves it! (Also sorry for the needs cleaning out tomorrow)


----------



## Possy (Feb 9, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> I love it ! Would you mind if i re-created a bunny house like that ?


Not a problem. Our new rabbit seems to like it.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Feb 11, 2020)

Possy said:


> Not a problem. Our new rabbit seems to like it.


Thanks , it's perfect for my bunnie , since we have limited space and we will have to move it around! 
Buying the supplies on monday!


----------



## CookieJingleToes (Feb 11, 2020)

Made a train hay box for Chowder today.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Feb 12, 2020)

CookieJingleToes said:


> Made a train hay box for Chowder today.


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 20, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44914
> View attachment 44913
> Xpen-80x80 panels . Lino underneath to protect oak floor and mats to give bunnies grip out of litter tray. They now free roam this room 24/7 although we’ve yet to bunny proof the rest of the house.


where did you get their hidey house


----------



## LilyxSnow (Feb 26, 2020)

I love this! Where did you get it?


----------



## LazyLop (Mar 4, 2020)

View media item 9974
This is Perkins in his 4' x 4' condo in our bedroom...we have since added zip ties around all his roof connectors. The roof is hinged down the middle (more zip ties) so the right side can fold back for access to the manger/litter box and food, and the walls are an x-pen. The floor is plastic-backed canvas drop cloth with .5" foam mat underneath for padding and a layer of pee pads under that (he has never had an accident yet and the drop cloth is leak proof, but you can't be too careful on carpet!).


----------



## sunflowerdbb123 (Apr 14, 2020)

This is my rabbits home. We are making improvements all the time. We will be putting lino on the floor, painting the inside with non toxic pain of course.


----------



## PoppyandRosieRabbit (Apr 21, 2020)

This is my first post so I thought this thread would be a good place to start!

My two rabbits live in an x-pen style cage. We have put down some of the jigsaw flooring (which just happens to have a grass pattern!) and on top of that some mats to help stop them slipping (ideally i would replace them as they like to dig at them however I can't get any right now). We have also left some of the laminate flooring for them because they like to lie down on it. They have an old guinea pig cage base as their litter tray (although my former piggies didn't live in it for long) a house and lots of toys (some which they never touch!). 

They also now have access to a huge 4m x 2m walk in run in the garden too during the day. I have never seen them binky so much!


----------



## thevanguard6 (Apr 22, 2020)

Not actually a photo of a finished enclosure. More of a guide for how to build one:


Bunny Enclosure build




http://www.blitter.com/~nebulous/otherworld/Rabbit%20platforms%2001C.pdf


----------



## Jasminebunny (May 1, 2020)

Jasmines homebase


Her blanket is usually in it but it's drying


----------



## Juste (May 6, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44914
> View attachment 44913
> Xpen-80x80 panels . Lino underneath to protect oak floor and mats to give bunnies grip out of litter tray. They now free roam this room 24/7 although we’ve yet to bunny proof the rest of the house.



Can't your rabbit jump out of it from the top of the house? My xpen is arriving soon and i am worried that one day coming from work i will find my bun inside of the mattress of my bed or something


----------



## Hermelin (May 7, 2020)

How my small bedroom is set up for the bunnies. Odin spend time in the cage when he do not have access to the house and night time. While he can be out in the bedroom while supervised otherwise my bed will be ruined by him. I don’t trust him to be in the bedroom without me.

Under the bed there’s a cat tunnel which the bunnies love running in and out from and I often trip over it during the night, when one of the bunnies have moved the tunnel. I also have a travel cage opened in one corner where the bunnies like to go into.

The kitchen don’t have much only a small house, bowls, litter box, a few chew toys and a rubber rug. Sometimes there will be a cat tunnel set up in the kitchen


----------



## nat1234 (May 12, 2020)

i used a yoga mat topped with tile and then blankets for flooring


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jul 3, 2020)

I just love this!!!!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jul 3, 2020)

Magebeam said:


> This is Lacey. I got her in August when I was trying to save a wild rabbit rescue. Unfortunately, the baby passed which was terrible but Lacey is a sweety. At first, we would put a smaller cage on our bed and let her run and play on there but after a couple of months she learned how to get off of the bed (and she hates getting picked up) so I made her a bunny condo out of a NIC cube set I bought off Amazon. It has stick-on vinyl tiles on the bottom and stick-on carpet tiles on the upper levels. I used a staple gun with the carpet squares to attach to the underside.
> 
> View attachment 44603
> View attachment 44604
> View attachment 44605


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## igorsMistress (Jul 11, 2020)

We built our pen with 2x4s and hardware cloth. It's 4'x8' with a hay silo and houses 2 rabbits.


----------



## Nuage (Jul 11, 2020)

@Happy Hollands How did you build those??? Those are great!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Jul 12, 2020)

igorsMistress said:


> We built our pen with 2x4s and hardware cloth. It's 4'x8' with a hay silo and houses 2 rabbits.
> View attachment 49291
> View attachment 49292


 I really like these!


----------



## igorsMistress (Jul 12, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> I really like these!


Thanks! Of course we're always trying to improve. I've got a rug on the way for outside the pen and a Tokihut castle. Then I'm done for a while!


----------



## igorsMistress (Jul 17, 2020)

Bunnies got an upgrade


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 19, 2020)

Dad and i just finished completing Storm's condo roof. Now he *cannot *get outside his dorm at night.
We used natural walls from the two heat sources, one of which is never used and the other not used in warmer seasons when we're there, third wall is armchair lined with (floor cardboard?) And the last long wall is also made up of two sheets of that "floor cardboard" (dunno what it's called here, basically was used to line floors and rarely even walls of old houses. Our floor here is just painted floorcardboard. "Põrandapapp" in our language.)
Whilst the roof is now a 1.2*1.2 cm squares "pvc-coated rodent fence." The roll was 1.2*2.5m and we used up almost all of it, so i'd say the "apartment" as i like to call it is just comfy enough to spend the night in. He free roams when we're there and awake.
His "curfew" is at 22.00 when he gets his dinner and goes in. We go to bed right after that. He has no area rugs at the moment because otherwise he pees on them instead of in the box, he has hay toys in there for the night, other times he gets baby blocks, tossables, balls, hanging and hay toys. (We wanna sleep soundly at night so he wouldn't do way too much noise.)
I'll also replace the upper door with mesh so we could see each other.
If all goes well he'll also get a buddy-in-training by august.


----------



## iHeartHunnyBunny (Aug 1, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44914
> View attachment 44913
> Xpen-80x80 panels . Lino underneath to protect oak floor and mats to give bunnies grip out of litter tray. They now free roam this room 24/7 although we’ve yet to bunny proof the rest of the house.


Hi. Where can I buy these panels?


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 2, 2020)

iHeartHunnyBunny said:


> Hi. Where can I buy these panels?


Amazon, wish sel them for sure, maybe also ebay?


----------



## lavendertealatte (Oct 10, 2020)

vicki taylor said:


> View attachment 44914
> View attachment 44913
> Xpen-80x80 panels . Lino underneath to protect oak floor and mats to give bunnies grip out of litter tray. They now free roam this room 24/7 although we’ve yet to bunny proof the rest of the house.



Curious do most of you not have trouble with bunnies chewing baseboards or do you only have them free roaming when you can supervise? I see baseboards exposed in this photo.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 11, 2020)

My bunnies don't bother with the baseboard. They have found that destroying the pen's spruce??? (Harilik kuusk) wood sides is a more fulfilling activity.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Oct 11, 2020)

My rabbits free roam my room and I feel like I change their setup every month but I like this one, hopefully it’ll stay 

I used three shelves on my storage thing to hold a little bed, their litter tray (they can both fit in it) and their water dishes. Then on the side is their hidey houses and a digging box. I’m going to get a rug but Athena isn’t litter trained yet so it might be a few weeks.


----------



## HalaBuns (Oct 11, 2020)

Mine are free roam, but they have this side of my spare room for all their things. 

I feel like I need to get a bit more creative after seeing some of these other lovely set-ups!


----------



## NYAngela (Oct 11, 2020)

Here’s Silver’s current set up. His cage is 2ft x 4ft then he has a 4ft x 4ft pen area. His cage is always open so he has access to the pen. His pen is open about 15 hours a day on average.

One thing I feel like we don’t NEED his cage but do you think will he be upset if I take it away? He used to hide and sleep in it a lot underneath the black elevated level. But now that he’s gotten used to us he sleeps out in his pen against the bars or under the ramp. Just sometimes on top of that elevated level. I had a hidey house in there but I took it out since he wasn’t using it much. It’s next to our couch now in case he wants a place to hide. What do you think keep or get rid of the cage????


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Oct 11, 2020)

I would take it out of the x pen area, 
but still have it to where he can see it (but put the things in the cage into the x pen),
then do whatever you want w/ it


----------



## JBun (Oct 11, 2020)

NYAngela said:


> Here’s Silver’s current set up. His cage is 2ft x 4ft then he has a 4ft x 4ft pen area. His cage is always open so he has access to the pen. His pen is open about 15 hours a day on average.
> 
> One thing I feel like we don’t NEED his cage but do you think will he be upset if I take it away? He used to hide and sleep in it a lot underneath the black elevated level. But now that he’s gotten used to us he sleeps out in his pen against the bars or under the ramp. Just sometimes on top of that elevated level. I had a hidey house in there but I took it out since he wasn’t using it much. It’s next to our couch now in case he wants a place to hide. What do you think keep or get rid of the cage????



You could always try it and see how your bun likes it. But keep in mind that rearranging a rabbits area can sometimes affect their litter habits and suddenly set off territorial marking, as changing their area can sometimes make them feel insecure or upset. Some buns are fine not having a cage for a home base, and some prefer to have it for the sense of security it provides.


----------



## NYAngela (Oct 12, 2020)

JBun said:


> You could always try it and see how your bun likes it. But keep in mind that rearranging a rabbits area can sometimes affect their litter habits and suddenly set off territorial marking, as changing their area can sometimes make them feel insecure or upset. Some buns are fine not having a cage for a home base, and some prefer to have it for the sense of security it provides.


Maybe I’ll just wait then at least until he’s been neutered! We’ve been lucky this far with his litter habits! Also I understand I might need to restrict his movement for a day or so post-op?? The cage might be helpful for that.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 12, 2020)

Just a reminder...

...this thread should be just photos so anyone looking for ideas can easily scroll through plenty of pictures and not have to wade through lots of discussion. 

Please start a new thread if you have questions or would like suggestions on a setup.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 18, 2020)

I recently added a rug to Theo's playpen since it is getting colder. He loves it so much! I change his playpen every month to make it better, but I really like this setup.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 18, 2020)

The boys moved with us today, they've accustomed already but i'm keeping them there for a little longer just to be on the safe side...


----------



## NYAngela (Oct 18, 2020)

So today we decided to start transitioning Silver out of his cage. We took the top portion off and kept the bottom portion the same for him for consistency! I think he was a little confused, but so far doesn’t seem mad about it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## klvanun (Oct 20, 2020)

Elliot is only 11 months (he was neutered at 6 months). We live in British Columbia Canada! Elliot is still in his adolescent destruction phase and I have 2 dogs so free roaming isn't an option since we all share a space. I am always looking for new ideas and ways to make his home better however we just sold our house and moved and our space situation is VERY limited so he's in this xpen at the moment with free roam when I am home (most of the time). I just got him a new tunnel/house and am crocheting him a new blanket  I am hoping my husband will build me something for Christmas for him. All my decorations for his cage came from AliExpress.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Oct 26, 2020)

Bribunny77 said:


> My buns are in the process of being bonded.
> Kookie is freeroam in my room since I have had him much longer and he is litter trained. Bandit stays in a large pen with a tarp since he is working on litter training. I am planning on freeroaming them both if the bonding works out.
> View attachment 44783





TheSketchyBunnies said:


> Hi! This is my rabbit’s set up! By the way I’m sorry about the lighting.. So this cage is made with galvanized sheet metal molded the the correct size for the base of this cage. On top of that there is a layer of soft towels, and on top of that I put a waterproof table cloth (That my bunnies don’t eat.) The cage in total has eight square feet of floor space. It is currently split in halve as you can see in the photos because I am going to fix my male very soon.


I love the sign!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Oct 26, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Lovely set up, @Possy . Just a note of caution: those connectors are prone to pop-off, especially with an active rabbit. It's a good idea to reinforce all connections with zip-ties (or in place of the connectors). The added benefit of using zip-ties is that they make a handy door swing as well. (I think I saw a zip tie or two on your cage, but couldn't tell if there are more.)
> 
> I'll attach a photo of an old cage of ours that shows the door open to show how the zip ties make a good hinge. A carbiner clip can be used to hold it shut. It's recommended to have a door on a cage so bunny can hop out for exercise without having to be physically lifted out.
> 
> ...


I am planning on making one of these soon. Did you have 2 sets of NIC cubes? I would like to make similar size set.


----------



## lindner.michelle (Oct 27, 2020)

base is pvc board, xpen is held onto board with L brackets so little Loki cannot move it. He sleeps in the smaller area in back. He is being litter trained.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Nov 11, 2020)

NYAngela said:


> So today we decided to start transitioning Silver out of his cage. We took the top portion off and kept the bottom portion the same for him for consistency! I think he was a little confused, but so far doesn’t seem mad about it. Fingers crossed!View attachment 51045


What is the grey flooring or padding?


----------



## NYAngela (Nov 13, 2020)

nicolekline97 said:


> What is the grey flooring or padding?


It’s a washable pee pad I got off Amazon. I love that it has grips on the bottom so it doesn’t slide around.
JdPet Washable Dog Pee Pads+Free Grooming Gloves - Reusable Whelping Pads,Waterproof Dog Mat Non-Slip Puppy Potty Training Pads for Dogs, Cats, Bunny https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086C8YXX5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabt1_1rSRFbN60ZZMQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Dec 1, 2020)

We also don't close in our little guy, he has full roam of the house even when we're away.
His hutch is plenty big for his size and gives him some nice space to have to himself out of reach of others.

We got it on Amazon, the quality is good and holds up to most of his chewing habits, lol.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QP5QW36/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Here he is doing some stretches!


----------



## Alek (Dec 26, 2020)

Sadie and Bartleby pen 5.25 x 3.5 ft

Opals pen 5.25x4 ft my foster bunny
Opal Playing in Pen Video

And Totoro who is completely free roaming during the day but we put a tempt gate up at night.
We blocked off that door in our living room during winter hence the weird blankets up in the background. He also has access to lay on a heater nearby if he wants but the area is warm. He was previously 100% free roam but since his bond mate died he's been chasing the cat at night. His night area is 5ft x 3ft.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 27, 2020)

We didn’t need a den so we turned it into a rabbit room. We close her in at night and let her free roam in the day.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 27, 2021)

Kinda wanted to start this back up as it’s a new year. My bun is a free roamer, but he uses the cage as a home base. It just got cleaned so not all of his toys are out. He usually has a little tunnel out for him to play with


----------



## nicolekline97 (Feb 27, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> Kinda wanted to start this back up as it’s a new year. My bun is a free roamer, but he uses the cage as a home base. It just got cleaned so not all of his toys are out. He usually has a little tunnel out for him to play with


That looks really nice. We also have a similar cage/crate. My rabbit has been more free roaming the last few weeks. We have covers for the wire.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Feb 27, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> Kinda wanted to start this back up as it’s a new year. My bun is a free roamer, but he uses the cage as a home base. It just got cleaned so not all of his toys are out. He usually has a little tunnel out for him to play with





Whiterabbitrage said:


> We didn’t need a den so we turned it into a rabbit room. We close her in at night and let her free roam in the day.


That looks so wonderful!!!!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Feb 27, 2021)

#SirThumpsAlot said:


> We also don't close in our little guy, he has full roam of the house even when we're away.
> His hutch is plenty big for his size and gives him some nice space to have to himself out of reach of others.
> 
> We got it on Amazon, the quality is good and holds up to most of his chewing habits, lol.
> ...



I like his little house. I am on the email list of the company that built it. They have really nice things.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 27, 2021)

Harvey is free roam when we are awake, but when we go to sleep she goes to her room. We didn’t need a den so we turned it into a bun room.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 28, 2021)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Harvey is free roam when we are awake, but when we go to sleep she goes to her room. We didn’t need a den so we turned it into a bun room.


That looks really good from what I can see!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 28, 2021)

For the 2021 cages thread, go to this link:





2021 Indoor Cages.....add your photo!


Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners. Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it! (there is a separate...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------

